# Topics > Conversational AI > Bots >  WATI, chatbot builder for WhatsApp, Clare.AI, Hong Kong

## Airicist

Developer - Clare.AI

wati.io

youtube.com/channel/UC5Tc_FS8OTj33CSm5oMOeHw

twitter.com/WATI_io

instagram.com/wati_io

producthunt.com/posts/wati-by-clare-ai

----------


## Airicist

WhatsApp Web multiple agent - inbox for customer support and marketing

Mar 14, 2020




> WhatsApp Web Multiple Agent - Inbox for Customer Support and Marketing
> 
> - Allow agent collaboration on view and reply customer messages
> - Multiple agents login
> - Multiple device login
> - Manage WhatsApp Contacts
> - Add a template message
> - Broadcast Personalized Messages

----------

